# Cookie



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, so sorry for this tragic loss. I hope your happy memories of Cookie can help you thru this difficult time.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Omg. I'm so sorry to read about Cookie's passing. Losing a loved furry family member is always hard. Cookie had a wonderful life with you and your family- we could all see that in the pictures you shared. I'm sure my Cookie came to welcome your Cookie at the gates of the Rainbow Bridge. She will be well taken care of by all of our dogs at the RB.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for you and your family in the loss of Cookie. I also wanted to thank you for your thoughtfulness in warning others of this potential danger. Not all that long ago, a young couple I know lost their young Border Collie in a similar manner. Praying God's comfort for you guys. 

You have some amazing pictures.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I am very sorry this happened to you but thank you for posting about it. I had no idea chip bags were so dangerous until I read about all the dogs who have died on that facebook page.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very, very sorry to hear of your loss of Cookie. It's always hard to loose them but even more heartbreaking when they're still young. I think I remember your posts when you first brought her home as a puppy. Wishing for consolation for you and your family.


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

I am just broken for you! This is just such a sad and frightening story. I can't even imagine what a heartbreak that was for you family. My darling Annie left us last Sunday and I'm still a broken mess. I hope that Cookie and Annie can be together and just play, play, play! I am so terribly sorry for your loss!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So, so sorry for the loss of Cookie. She was a beautiful girl. It is good that you are bringing awareness to this. The same thing happened to my neighbor's Jack Russell last year with a box of cheese-its. Before that, I had never thought of the possibility of that happening.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Brian, I am so saddened by Cookie's loss. Cookie had an absolutely charmed life with you and your family and your love for her was just so evident from your posts about life with her. My thoughts are with you, your family and Janice (breeder) as you grieve her and come to terms with it. Thank you for sharing about this risk, it's something we don't usually think about....you may have saved a life by posting here.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm absolutely stunned. Completely. I don't even know what to say except for I am so very very sorry, Cookie was beautiful and clearly so very loved and loved you all.
My heart goes out to you all. Thank you for raising awareness of this tragic issue that could happen to any one of our babies. Terrifying. Sending you thought, care and healing x


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very very sorry to hear about the loss of Cookie, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time. Comforting hugs coming across the pond to you, take care.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your tragic loss of Cookie.
She was a beautiful girl, I can tell from your pictures how much she was loved and a part of your family.

Thank you for bringing awareness to this, it may save many lives. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. 

Godspeed Cookie


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What a horrible tragedy. Thank you for sharing your story. No matter how careful we are in life things sometimes just happen. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BriGuy*

BriGuy

How tragic and So sad!!! I am so sorry!

PLEASE email me ([email protected]) with the date Cookie went to the Rainbow Bridge and I will add her to the Rainbow Bridge List!!

Cookie was so beautiful. Thank you for bringing awareness to this tragedy! I had no idea!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the support. It really helps. Today was a tough day as it was the kids' first day back at school and my first day back at work since this happened. Having to tell all my coworkers, who also adored Cookie, what happened made us all very sad again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Brian, I'm so sorry. Really truly. I have a lot of "worst nightmares" as far as things happening to my dogs outside of the normal cancer, etc.... and I hate hearing about other people going through that. I mean this - I'm sick reading about all of these accidents and bad things - I can just imagine what you must be going through. All my best....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of your sweet Cookie.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so so so sorry. What a horrible thing. I wish I could give you a big hug. What a terrible tragedy.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I am just so sorry...


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of Cookie...i can tell how much you loved her.
And thank you for sharing the warning with everyone...sometimes it's the everyday easy things we don't even realize are dangers that can hurt. Savor your memories.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Cookie. I know that our Oakley had gotten into our pantry a couple of times and gorged himself on his kibble. 

I have shared the FB page with a few of my friends that have dogs just so that we are all aware. 

I am heartbroken for you and your family. I loved the pictures of Cookie - do you have a lake place? We do and our Oakley boy sure loved being at the lake.

Thinking of you and your family through this very difficult time.

Thank you for raising this awareness.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so heartbroken for you. I love the pictures of Cookie you shared, she was such a beautiful girl inside and out. I know how much you loved her and how much she meant to you and your family. How devastated you and your family must be. My deepest sympathy to you and them all.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So saddened to read of this tragedy. Your love for Cookie shines through in all your photos.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bri*

I added your sweet Cookie to the Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-19.html#post5291754


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just now saw this. I am so, so sorry for your heartbreaking loss.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Cookie was beautiful!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry. She was a gorgeous girl. My sincere, heartfelt condolences.


----------

